# Title Line Suggestion



## JLB (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a suggestion.

Try to include the topic of your post in the title line.    

Generic title lines such as "Has this ever happened you?" or "What would you do about this?" are meaningless.    

Help the other readers by telling them what your post is about.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 17, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Try to include the topic of your post in the title line.
> 
> ...



AMEN!

And then there's my personal pet peeve, subject lines similar to 
"How do you ..." 
where you have to read the post to find out what it's all about.   Folks here don't need to be lured into reading your post.  Generally, I've gotten to where, if the subject line doesn't tell me what the post is about, I don't bother reading it.


----------



## JLB (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Doug.  

Some folks just forget, since they know what their post is about,  I skip some too, depending on who the author is.

Under the new format, you can change (edit) your title line.  Before you were stuck with whatever errors you had made.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Good Idea - Better Title Lines*

Sounds like a good idea.  Will try to do better.


----------



## funtime (Feb 20, 2006)

*If only I knew then what I know now*

If only I knew then what I know now, I would make better title lines!  
In general I am all for it!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 20, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Under the new format, you can change (edit) your title line.



.. for the first 24 hrs after the initial post.  After that, you've got to ask a moderator to do it for you.

See: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3537


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 20, 2006)

It seems to me that this is where the TUG moderators could be more helpful.  They could look at the titles for any new posts and edit them so that they accurately indicate what is in the post.  Then, after every fifteen replies or so, they could reedit them so that, if the discussion within the thread has drifted, the new title could reflect the current content.  (Hope you haven't had a cardiac reading this, Doug.  I was only joking.)


----------



## JLB (Feb 20, 2006)

I took as a a joke all along, before your parenthetical notation, cuz I could here the Mods groaning.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 20, 2006)

Roger said:
			
		

> (Hope you haven't had a cardiac reading this, Doug.  I was only joking.)



My lawyer will be in touch, just as soon as I get out of intensive care.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 23, 2006)

I dislike posts asking if someone has had experience at QRXVT-3 rather than spelling out the name of the resort at least once.  

SHH


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 23, 2006)

If you put your cursor over the post title, the first line or so of the post will appear.  Often that helps me figure out some of those cryptically titled threads.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 23, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Try to include the topic of your post in the title line.
> 
> ...


And when I saw the title of this thread, I thought it had something to do with preparing deeds or with title insurance.


----------



## geekette (Mar 23, 2006)

Kauai Kid said:
			
		

> I dislike posts asking if someone has had experience at QRXVT-3 rather than spelling out the name of the resort at least once.
> 
> SHH



YESSSS!!! This drives me mad.


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2006)

*If you put your cursor over the post title, the first line or so of the post will appear. Often that helps me figure out some of those cryptically titled threads.*  



			
				T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> And when I saw the title of this thread, I thought it had something to do with preparing deeds or with title insurance.


----------



## teachingmyown (Mar 24, 2006)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> If you put your cursor over the post title, the first line or so of the post will appear.  Often that helps me figure out some of those cryptically titled threads.




This (very helpful) feature does not work when I read the bbs from a Netscape window, but does when I'm using Explorer.   Guess it must be program-specific.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 24, 2006)

teachingmyown said:
			
		

> This (very helpful) feature does not work when I read the bbs from a Netscape window, but does when I'm using Explorer.   Guess it must be program-specific.


works for me with Firefox browser.


----------

